# Strangled pull?



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

Can anyone tell me why occasionally when I'm making two back-to-back doubles (double espresso for two cups) the stream from the second pull is delayed and then just drips coffee for around five seconds before the rat tail? The Duetto pressure is still shown at 10.5bar.

After the first pull I quickly dump, rinse, flush the E61, grind and pull.

This never happens during a first pull


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Could be a few things. Do you purge your grinder before the first pull? If not, and you haven't used the grinder for a while, then it's probable that your first shot contains grinds that have gone stale/lost their gases. That would make the first shot run faster.

I'm also assuming you weigh your shots, so it couldn't be just a simple case of the second dose being slightly larger...


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

Pulling 18-20gm double shots there is never a dribbled pull regardless of when that pull is during the day. Pulling a second shot within say 60-120 seconds of the first occasionally results in no coffee for up to 10 seconds then just drops for another five seconds before normal rat tails. By this time the 25 seconds is way over.

Just to repeat I knockout, rinse, dry, load and tamp before pulling the second shot. It is not logical that this problem then occurs. Water is from mains and brew pressure is always 10.5.


----------

